# Solved: Limited Connectivity to Router



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

I just upgraded my computer with a new mobo, graphics card, memory, and processor. Here are the specs:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (SP1)
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
Gigabyte 990XA UD3 AM3+ (BIOS version: F6
SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB
and 8GB Corsair 1600 SDRAM.

Everything has been working great... *EXCEPT* the internet.

I have tried connecting wired and wirelessly to the router and both connections connect to the router and come up as being connected but I can't get to the internet. It says "Limited access" on the wireless connection. The WEP key is 100% correct for my connection settings so that is not the problem.

When I try and diagnose via the windows internet adapter properties it ends up saying that there is a problem detected with the network adapter for both local area connection (when wired) and the wireless connection.

I have tried contacting Verizon and TP-Link for support on the internet and the wireless adapter but both tech teams assure me their products are working fine. I am guessing it is a problem with the drivers or something within the network adapters for my motherboard.

*Pleeeease any help is very appreciated! Thank you!*


----------



## kanfaar (Aug 18, 2011)

The fact that you're getting 'limited access' says that you seem to at least have installed drivers for the *presumably* onboard LAN, it's activated from the BIOS, and it's functioning to some degree.

Could you check your Device Manager under the title "Network Adapters" to ensure that your LAN device is listed there and doesn't have any weird icons over it like a yellow triangle, red exclamation mark, or whatever. If you do have any weird icons over it, then you will likely need to get some updated drivers from Gigabyte. You can look up your model here: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/support-downloads.aspx In fact, it's a good idea to do this whenever you're experiencing trouble.

If all of that's taken care of and you're still having the trouble, you can try taking the router out of the loop. Plug directly into the modem and see if it works then. (NOTE: There are some types of connection that require a password/login to be able to do this, so if this step doesn't work, that may be why.)

If you still haven't gotten it going, then please run the 'ipconfig /all' command and paste the results here. We can chat further from there. Or, if we've found the solution, there should be a big "SOLVED" button you can use to let us know when/how it was fixed.


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

The network adapter is listed in the device manager list and does not have any abnormal icons with it. Both the wireless adapter and Realtek PCIe are listed as fine.

I have a Verizon FIOS router so there isn't a modem, just the router that plugs into the COAX.

I have run ipconfig /all and I get:



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host name, Primary DNS, IP Routing enabled = no, WIMS Proxy enabled = no.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## kanfaar (Aug 18, 2011)

Okie-dokie... Unless I'm WAY off here, and I'm going to defer to someone with a bit more experience in interpreting the 'ipconfig' command, it appears as though your OS isn't recognizing the onboard LAN as 'on' or a network connection hasn't been configured for the device. They'll probably want a little more information like: Which OS (and SP) you're running, but I'll leave that up to them.

Also, have you contacted Verizon and asked them to talk you through the set-up for their service? If what I'm seeing is correct, it may want to act like a VPN and, if that's the case, they're the only ones who could walk you through that setup.

I'm going to bow out from here. So, if there's anyone out there who can step in, that would be helpful.


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

Alrighty, thanks for the help.

I put in my original post my Service Pack is 1 and its the Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Also I have already gone through it with Verizon. :\


----------



## kanfaar (Aug 18, 2011)

Ooops, noticed that the first time, but just sorta scanned over it the last time. Sry bout that. Anyway, just observing from now...


----------



## TP-LINK (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Bgallz,
Please make sure that you can access TP-LINK router's setting page.
Then check if the WAN port IP address is 0.0.0.0. If yes, that means the router can't reach internet.
Connect Verizon modem directly to your PC and try until you have internet.
And then set the WAN Connection Type as "Dynamic IP" and do MAC Clone.
I think it'll solve your problem.

TP-LINK Support Force
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
http://www.facebook.com/TPLINK


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

Internet is working fine on other computer.

Wireless connection is setup as dynamic and I did MAC clone of the ethernet connection on the verizon router's page but I'm not 100% sure if it is right, how do I do this exactly?

Thank you!


----------



## TP-LINK (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Bgallz,
What's the WAN IP address on your TP-LINK router?
It should not be 0.0.0.0
If there're numbers, your LAN PC should reach internet without any problem.
And if your WLAN PC can open the page of TP-LINK router, it can access internet too.

TP-LINK Support Force
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
http://www.facebook.com/TPLINK


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

WAN IP address being the IP address of this computer I am on right now? This computer is plugged into the router. It has always worked and gotten internet and still does, it's IP address is: 173.72.17.** or 192.168.1.4.

The LAN PC (upstairs computer that doesn't get internet) is wireless - though I have tried both connected by a hardwire and wireless connection and neither work. LAN PC can not open router page. All lights on router are green and good, I've spoken to Verizon and TP-Link reps.


----------



## TP-LINK (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, since the problem only happens on your second computer, we should focus on it.
1. Check the IP address of it. Normally it should obtain IP address automatically, both wire and wireless;
2. If the IP address is abnormal, there may be some problem on your computer, please update and scan virus on it.

TP-LINK Support Force
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
http://www.facebook.com/TPLINK


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

It does not get an IP address. If you check my post a few up I posted the command prompt for "ipconfig /all" and it does not give me an IP address or list the Ethernet or Wireless (TP-Link) connection. I have updated everything - drivers, service pack 1, BIOS, everything. I can't think of what else to update.


----------



## TP-LINK (Sep 19, 2011)

You may connect the second PC directly to the router and check if it obtains IP address.
If no, you should check your PC even reinstall the system.
The first PC has confirmed that router and internet are working fine. We should isolate the failure part.

TP-LINK Support Force
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/
http://www.facebook.com/TPLINK


----------



## bgallz (Nov 14, 2009)

I did a re-install of Windows 7 and it is working great. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------

